# Anyone want to answer this Arminian's Lame Questions?



## cupotea (Oct 19, 2004)

*Anyone want to answer this Arminian\'s Lame Questions?*

I found this on one of those left-wing psychopathic arminian websites full of bizarre claims like "Calvinists are going to Hell" and other stuff like that. If anyone cares to respond to these, I'll email the web administrator with some answers. The fact that it is written to "extreme" Calvinists makes me laugh. Alot.

____________________________________________

Questions For Extreme Calvinists

The following questions were written by Michael J. Penfold, Proprietor of Penfold Book and Bible House in England.

1. Why do we preach "œrepent or perish" when the non-elect can´t repent and the elect can´t perish? 

2. How can God hold the non-elect responsible for "œnot believing" and damn them for it, when He deliberately did not give them the faith to enable them to believe in the first place? 

How can God fault them for disobeying the gospel if they are totally unable to obey it?

3. If Christ has already made an efficacious atonement for the sins of an elect person, is that elect person actually lost during the period prior to their being saved? 

4. During the period before an elect person gets saved, how are they condemned already (for not believing) when their unbelief (which is a sin) has already been paid for by Christ on the cross?

5. If repentance is a gift only given to the elect, what did Jesus mean when He said that some of the people in hell would have repented if they had had the same opportunity as the people to whom He preached? 

6. Why does the Spirit of God strive and convict some sinners who later prove, by dying and going to hell, that they were non-elect? What is the purpose of such movings of the Spirit?

7. If the following is true:

a. John Smith is deliberately foreordained to commit sin
b. Is hated by God before He is born
c. Is predestined to go to hell before he is born
d. Cannot repent because God deliberately refuses to give him the gift of repentance
e. Cannot believe because God deliberately refuses to give him the gift of faith
f. Was not, is not and never will be loved by God in the slightest degree
g. Was deliberately excluded from the group of people Jesus died for on the cross so that salvation was intentionally and for ever put completely out of his reach:

Then, how is it John Smith´s fault that he will end up burning forever in the lake of fire?



Fixed the title

[Edited on 20-10-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my.............The reason you haven't received any responses is because the challenges are ridiculous. What bible is this person reading??? 

Rom 9:21 Hath not the potter power over the clay, of the same lump to make one vessel unto honour, and another unto dishonour?
Rom 9:22 What if God, willing to show his wrath, and to make his power known, endured with much longsuffering the vessels of wrath fitted to destruction:
Rom 9:23 And that he might make known the riches of his glory on the vessels of mercy, which he had afore prepared unto glory,

[Edited on 10-19-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 19, 2004)

Scott - I can't read your yellow typeset. Its too light.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 19, 2004)

Adam: 



> Oh my.............The reason you haven't received any responses is because the challenges are ridiculous. What bible is this person reading???



Ditto what Scott said.

It's not Calvinism that's being addressed here, but rather a poor imitation. And its not an objection to the faith, it is a sneer. What's to answer?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have no problem with a sovereign God who controls every aspect of my life the good, the bad, the ugly.

blade


----------



## Scot (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe you could direct them to this site:

http://www.geocities.com/cfpchurch/calvinismindex.html

Especially the section about what non-calvinists should know about calvinist beliefs.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 20, 2004)

Adam,
I was thinking about your question on the train ride to work this morning. I happened to come across a 3x5 card in my Bible cover pocket that was handed out by the Pastor at a Bible study that I attended recently - to be used as a book marker. Here's what's written on the front and back:


> Who saves who in salvation:
> 
> Joh 1:13 Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, *but of God*.
> Joh 3:3 Jesus answered and said unto him, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born again, *he cannot* see the kingdom of God.
> ...



As I read the note card, I was reminded that what we read in the Bible isn't always easy to swallow. Sometimes we need to chew on it and it often takes time to digest. The objections you posted from that website I think are valid (depending on their heart attitude) for somebody who is seeking to understand the truth. I don't think these truths are always easy to accept and I've at times wrestled with them myself. Bottom line, though, is we all need to deal with the truths as they are revealed in the scriptures, understand what's clearly stated, and then align our attitudes towards those truths accordingly.

Well, that's my 2 cents worth, minus whatever change comes back.

Bob

[Edited on 20-10-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## cupotea (Oct 22, 2004)

You guys are the bomb. That website that I got those ridiculous questions from just totally cracked me up!


----------



## CalsFarmer (Oct 25, 2004)

*Crazy Amrminian Questions*

Well, first of al this guy is not a regular Arminian, he is a member of the 'Church of Christ' a group that was started by two disaffected Scot Presbyterians, Alexander and Thomas Campbell in the mid 1800's. 

The reason the questions are so crazy is because this particular group does not make a distinction between the visible church and the invisible church or in other terms the church militant and the church triumphant. Its all on ein the same to them. 

You can't address these questions because of the mind set from which they spring.....these people use a circular logic format where the presupposition is always the conclusion...my advice? Send him my repsonse and tell him to quit worrying about denominationalism, kitchens, orphan homes and the like. Then wait for him to go into orbit. Its always funny. 

Have A Blessed Day!!!

Grace Farmer


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> Well, first of al this guy is not a regular Arminian, he is a member of the 'Church of Christ' a group that was started by two disaffected Scot Presbyterians, Alexander and Thomas Campbell in the mid 1800's.
> 
> The reason the questions are so crazy is because this particular group does not make a distinction between the visible church and the invisible church or in other terms the church militant and the church triumphant. Its all on ein the same to them.
> ...


----------

